# free shipping



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

It's not working for me... 

When I put the code in, and it goes to payment, it still says I pay $6.99 for shipping!


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

Stitches said:


> It's not working for me...
> 
> When I put the code in, and it goes to payment, it still says I pay $6.99 for shipping!


Your order has to be over a certain amount. I think it is $50.00 right now. I can check at work tomorrow where I have the catalogue, if I can remember for that long


----------

